# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  October 2012



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2012)

*Wanted:  someone to work on detecting wires leading to booby traps*  _“…. A large number of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) have recently been detonated using command wires. It has been proposed that detection of buried command wires may be achieved using electromagnetic scattering. In such a scenario, the target zone considered likely to contain command wires is illuminated with electromagnetic waves generated by a radio-frequency transmitter, and the radiation scattered by the wire can be detected by a single or multiple radio-frequency receivers.  The purpose of this contract is to develop concepts for vehicle mounted command wire sensors ….”_ – more from a bit of the Statement of Work here.
*Wanted:  faux civvies for training exercises*  _“…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the delivery of civilian role players, casualty simulations, training props and associated on-site exercise management and exercise planning, in support of Canadian Army Collective Training Events ….”_ – more details from part of the Statement of Work here.
*Wanted:  Someone to help military scientists improve IR detection technology*  _“DRDC Valcartier works since 1998 in the development of new  passive infrared sensing detectors or designs to improve the situational awareness of the Canadian Forces (CF), in particular new capabilities for the dismounted soldiers. The objective of this work is to validate the feasibility of new sensing concepts and integrate them into innovative surveillance systems that correspond to specific CF needs not entirely met by the current commercial systems (ex: being able to offer detectors with equivalent or better detection level but at lower fabrication cost, lower power consumption, less bulky, etc) ….”_ – more details here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2012)

Remember this one?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... “…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the replacement of the Autopilot Systems (AS) fitted onboard the Department of National Defence (DND) VICTORIA Class submarines. The AS consists of an “One Man Console” (OMC), Computers and three (3) electronic enclosures distributed throughout the submarine. The AS replacement shall be accomplished by customization of Commercial Off The Shelf (COTS) components and / or by design, integration, system test, installation, set to work, training, integrated logistics support, and documentation ….” ....


They're trying again.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2012)

Wanted (maybe):  tsunami alarms for CFB Esquimalt  _“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) is considering the implementation of a mass notification system to broadcast intelligible voice messages and tone alerts outdoors at several designated sites within tsunami inundation zones in British Columbia, Canada.  The purpose of mass notification is to protect life by indicating the existence of an emergency situation and instructing people of the necessary and appropriate response and action …. The following CFB Esquimalt locations near Victoria, British Columbia, Canada are the designated sites:  Naden …. Dockyard …. Colwood and Private Military Quarters …. and Workpoint and PMQs ….”_ - a bit more detail here.
_“…. This Request for Information (RFI) seeks information from vendors with respect to the state of the art in nanosatellite  and microsatellite compatible Suite-B compliant communications  ecurity (COMSEC) devices for use on future space missions on  behalf of the Department of National Defence (DND), Defence  Research and Development Canada (DRDC) ….”_
Wanted:  someone to build _“a site to accommodate two Chinook helicopters and a Forward Air Refueller (FAR) include grounding, reinforced concrete spill containment pad, catch basin, oil/water separator at CFB/ASU Wainwright, AB“_ for ~$632K – more in a bit of the bid documents (190 page specs, 1.74MB PDF) here.
Wanted:  fresh fruits & veg for CFB Alert – grocery list here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2012)

Wanted:

+160,000 “commemorative pins” by December 1 (posting also available here if MERX link doesn’t work)   _“The Directorate Soldier Systems Program Management, Department of National Defence requires the following promotional item …. Commemorative Pin (x) 162,400  A minimum of 80,000 pins must be received on or before November 9, 2012. The remainder of the pins must be received on or before December 1, 2012 ….”_
Someone to grow and/or hunt down antibodies in tobacco plants (also viewable here if MERX link doesn’t work)  _“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) – Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement for a Contractor to develop a tobacco expression platform that produces proteins with humanized glycolsylation patterns; produce plant-derived recombinant human butyrylcholinesterase (and/or additional enzymes) in this improved tobacco expression system; provide technical expertise on the design of conjugates for development of specific antibody response to small molecules in immunized animals and to generate, express, purify and produce small molecule specific antibodies ….”_
Medical hardware, specifically a portable dental X-ray machine capable of being used in_ “various extreme environments, (damp, dusty, hot, cold, uneven terrain, etc.)” _ and a portable digital ultrasound
Canadian vendors for work in Kosovo, Latvia and the Netherlands


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  “Scientific research, development, and technical support to prototype a wearable Integrated Soldier Power System (ISPS) leveraging on new emerging commercial technologies” (more from Statement of Work extract – 8 page PDF – here ....



We have a winner!


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and the Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Public Works and Government Services and Minister for Status of Women, today announced the awarding of a contract to Rheinmetall Canada Inc, located in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec, to develop a lightweight power source prototype to be worn by Canadian soldiers, to run their equipment in the field.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


DND Info-machine, 14 Oct 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2012)

_“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) has a requirement for video animation and production of route clearance scenarios ….”_ – more detail in the Statement of Work extract here.
Wanted:  Someone to study soil to help spot metal stuff underground  _“…. Defence Research and Development Canada – Suffield (DRDC S) has a requirement to detect and locate buried linear conductive objects such as wire, pipes, rods, geological formations, etc. The overall objective of this contract is to model the scattering of electromagnetic waves from buried linear conductors embedded in a dielectric half-space using Method of Moment calculations as outlined in the Statement of Work, Annex A.  The period of contract is from date of contract award to March 31, 2013 inclusive ….”_ 
Wanted:  Someone to produce aerial photos and other imagery products of "Farnham, St-Bruno, St-:Elie d’Orford" for around $55K.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2012)

Wanted:  someone to supply “labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of an office building of 328m ² on one floor including, among others, offices, a waiting room, a conference room, a janitor room, a dining area, parking lots as well as other related work. This building is part of IPSC – Integrated Personnel Support Centres – and is intended to military personnel and clientele (veterans) who require some assistance….” at 3 Wing Bagotville for around $675,000.
Wanted:  Someone to build a training building in Petawawa for ~$177K.
“The Department of National Defence (DND) requires in-service support for the CC150 Polaris aircraft (Airbus A310-304) for 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario. Activities include servicing, repair and overhaul of the aircraft and related equipment using a commercial approach. In the performance of the work, the contractor shall supply, other than Government Issue, all the resources, facilities, labour and supervision, management services, equipment, materials, drawings, technical data, technical assistance, engineering services, inspection and quality assurance procedures and planning necessary to perform the work ….”
“…. TITLE: OPERATIONAL TRAINING SYSTEM PROVIDER (OTSP) PROJECT – The Department of National Defence has a requirement for one (1) Senior engineer for support services that are required on an “as and when requested” basis in Modeling & Simulation (M&S) including, but not necessarily limited to, technical document generation and review, participation in technical meetings and test and evaluation activities, provision of advice and participation in project-related working groups ….”.  Translation, from part of the Statement of Work:  “…. The OTSP project, which includes the synthetic training component of both the ACP-T (Airlift Capability Project – Tactical – the CC130J Hercules) and MHLH (Medium Heavy Lift Helicopter – the CH147 F Chinook) acquisition projects, requires the support of specialists with in-depth expertise in the Modelling & Simulation domain ….”
“…. The objectives of the work are to provide DRDC Valcartier, Precision Weapons Section with specialized technical services in the area of whole effect chain concept development and analysis. This includes development of weapons models (small arms, guns, bombs and missiles) and sub-models development (guidance, control, fuzing, fire control, propulsion, airframe), launch plat-forms, tactical data links, navigation, process modelling, tool development, engagement model-ling and simulation analysis (option analysis and trade-off studies) ….”  My fave part of this MERX posting (also available here if link above doesn’t work) – “The nature of the services required will advise technology demonstrator projects (Alfred, What do you mean by this?)”  A bit more detail from part of the Statement of Work:  “…. DRDC Valcartier has developed a conceptual framework for hard-kill effectiveness assessment in response to a requirement for an integrated capability to evaluate Canadian Forces hard-kill weapon effectiveness in current and future mission scenarios against current and evolving threats. The BAE Australia Ship Air Defence Model (SADM) provides models in the area of sensors, command and control, environment, soft-kill, hard-kill (weapon), and threat for self and area defence (single ship and task group). SADM permits a complete analysis of the engagement kill chain, from detection, identification and designation to engagement and outcome (a “System of Systems” evaluation of effectiveness). SADM users can employ default or user defined system models within SADM (sensors, weapons) ….”
Someone to “Follow-up …. the Linguistic Audit of the Individual Training and Education System in the Canadian Forces, Department of National Defence“.
“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) expects to acquire the following services for the Ranger Patrol Training that will take place from 6 to 15 December 2012: accommodation, parking, food services, and rental of space and communication equipment for the training ….  near to St-Jean Garrison ….”
“…. DECISION SUPPORT FOR NATIONAL AEROSPACE PLANNING PROCESS (NAPP) ENHANCEMENTS – The objective of this work is to develop new advanced decision support technology concepts to support:  ir Domain Awareness (ADA) for the NAPP and for the Combined Aero-space Operation Centre (CAOC) 1 Canadian Air Division (1 Cdn Air Div) in terms of new technologies, tools and processes, CAOC Transformation, and future Air Force Command and Control (AF C2) requirements. AF C2 vertical and horizontal coordination and collaboration at different levels within the NAPP ….”
“Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) is soliciting proposals from Bidders, on behalf of the Department of National Defence (DND), for the provision of an Automated Airline Hosting and Aircraft Tasking System ….”
Wanted:  Someone to set up/run Industry Canada’s booth at the Paris Air Show to show off Canada’s aerospace industry.
Wanted:  someone to make box lunches for troops at St. Jean Garrison – more on the menus (including the reappearance of the “Big John” sub, made up of “bologna, mock chicken, salami, ham (and) colored cheese”) here.
Wanted:  Groceries for Wolseley Barracks, London, Ontario – more details (like how much of what is needed and when) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2012)

Wanted:  Up to 1,000 Night Vision Goggle Helmet Mounts for someone that the CF’ll deliver them to - a bit more technical detail here.
Wanted:  Someone for catering services as required for Windsor, Cedar Springs, Chatham, London, St. Thomas, Stratford, Port Stanley, Sarnia, Cambridge, Guelph, Kitchener, Waterloo, Hamilton, Burlington, Grimsby, St. Catherines, Welland, Brantford and Simcoe – more details on desired menus here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2012)

_“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement to establish a Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) to provide a Vertical Wind Tunnel (VWT) facility enabling the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre (CFLAWC) and other select DND Units to conduct personnel freefall (FF) simulation training ….”_ - a bit more detail from bid package here.
_“…. Defence Research and Development Canada, Valcartier requires a Longwave infrared (LWIR) Airborne Hyperspectral Imaging Sensor capable of being operated in pushbroom or whiskbroom mode on board a small aircraft ….”_ for no more than $950K (GST/HST extra).
Wanted:  someone to help DRDC Valcartier figure out in detail what happens when things hit other things  _“DRDC Valcartier, Precision Weapons (WP) and Weapons Effects and Protection (WEP) sections plan and execute applied R&D programs and direct support to CF projects in the field of external and terminal ballistics. The sections have formed programs on vehicle and personnel protection as well as on small arms and flight mechanics. These programs, including their numerical simulation components are exten-sively sought out and more since future small arms research program (FSAR) and mild-traumatic brain injury projects were approved. External support is required mainly for converting CT-Scans images, RMI or X-ray images to CAD format, meshing of different threats and targets including the human body and performing Finite-Element (FE) studies using hydrocodes ….”_ – a bit more detail from an excerpt from the bid package here.
Wanted:  Companies interested in fixing, maintaining Leopard tank turrets.
Wanted:  pest control services for _“The Department of National Defence, CFB Kingston including Royal Military College, Fort Frontenac, Kingston Armoury, Brockville Armoury and Camden East Training Area and CFB Trenton and 8 Wing Trenton including Accommodations Hotels including all barrack facilities, TX Site Point Petre, RX Site Carrying Place, Mountain View Detachment, Belleville and Peterborough Armouries, Ontario, Canada.”_
Wanted:  Someone to clean up _“a former indoor firing range and surrounding rooms contaminated with lead dust in the basement of Bldg. R02, Ralston, AB at CFB Suffield.”_
Wanted:  someone to come up with software to help Trenton figure out what effect proposed wind farms will have on air traffic control radar coverage.
Wanted:  Canadian companies interested in bidding on _“the improvement (modernization of HF transmitter/receiver stations located in four separate sites (Izmir/Istanbul/Ankara/Iskenderun)“_ in Turkey.


----------

